# He won't stay still



## zgil86 (Aug 20, 2013)

Whenever Bruno is inside, he won't stand, sit, lay for even 30 second. Even after intense exercise. He will walk around, run around and if we sit, he will bark at us, bite us. I guess to play with him. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How much time does he spend indoors?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Bruno needs to learn to relax inside the house and that being in your company doesn't always mean playtime. I had to teach my Sting when he was a pup to do the same. I did a quiet training time with him. After a walk and potty time, I would go inside and still have Sting on his leash,I would sit and have him on the down/stay next to my chair - I would give him his favorite toy for company - then I would totally ignore him - if he whined - I would yawn that is a calming signal but look away from him - if he got up - I would put him back down - I started with 5 minutes. Then at the end - I would calmly release Sting from his down/stay and praise him. I worked my way to 30 minutes. Sting gradually learned that it was just better to take a nap.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> Bruno needs to learn to relax inside the house and that being in your company doesn't always mean playtime. I had to teach my Sting when he was a pup to do the same. I did a quiet training time with him. After a walk and potty time, I would go inside and still have Sting on his leash,I would sit and have him on the down/stay next to my chair - I would give him his favorite toy for company - then I would totally ignore him - if he whined - I would yawn that is a calming signal but look away from him - if he got up - I would put him back down - I started with 5 minutes. Then at the end - I would calmly release Sting from his down/stay and praise him. I worked my way to 30 minutes. Sting gradually learned that it was just better to take a nap.


Great advise!! My dog was/is the same way. I do almost the same thing as Mary Beth. She is much better now but still has to sleep in her crate at night. She won't settle and go to bed anywhere else. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

